

Will Nokia's first WP7 phone run Qt apps? - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/87702-nokias-first-wp7-device-outed-on-video

======
crs
As a commercial license holder with 7 years experience that would make my day.
However, we should approach this a bit differently. The question should not be
will Nokia's first wp7 phone run qt apps. It should be will we be able to
develop wp7 apps using Qt technologies. I am specifically speaking of QML. Qt
has been using web style technologies for a while. I use CSS to style my c++
apps for example. QML is basically what amounts to javascript and a json like
syntax sitting on top of a c++ runtime. With that in mind, it should not be
that difficult for them to allow QtCreator to target, Symbian, MeeGo,
traditional apps with QDeclaritiveView, a new Windows 8 runtime and a new WP7
runtime.

It would be huge if Nokia was able to leverage the existing Qt developer base
for there new wp7 phones. Personally, I am way more excited about the N9
running MeeGo than any of the future wp7 devices. However that could change
based on the developer tools available. A Dev stack that runs on linux, osx
and windows that I already know and use (QtCreator, QMake etc) would be huge.

~~~
joezydeco
Creator has a long way to go to be a viable development tool for QML. This
stuff is still quite rough.

Granted, the N9 finally has a processor with enough horsepower to handle the
Declarative runtime, so maybe there's hope.

------
Derbasti
So, then you could develop for WP7 and Win8 using HTML+CSS or... Qt?

------
zbowling
Nokia's CTO categorically said no in a video interview a couple months back.

